# Steve Marriot on the OGWT



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

OK, how did I manage to get this far without ever listening to Humble Pie? Heard of them, but never really heard them. I think an intervention has been long overdue, come on guys get with the program. 
This is one of those jaw-dropping performances on the UK's Old Grey Whistle Test.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc-9cZ6iu6o
Wow!

I don't have anything significant to add, and I'm sure most of you have heard this already but just Wow!

[youtube=Option]Tc-9cZ6iu6o[/youtube]


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Wow.......!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

What a great clip! Yeah...Steve Marriott was a great singer. Also worth mentioning the lead guitar player Clem Clempson. A truly underated player. If you dig that clip, I highly recommend the album "Smokin' ".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Too much like a cross between Janis Joplin and James Brown. 
I'll be damned if I could understand more than 5 words in the whole song.

Not my cup of tea (or black coffee).


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Too much like a cross between Janis Joplin and James Brown.
> I'll be damned if I could understand more than 5 words in the whole song.
> Not my cup of tea (or black coffee).


There were words? My head just blew a gasket as soon as he opened his mouth. Isn't it weird how music grabs us all differently? For me, that was an absolute jaw dropper, goosebumps, that sort of thing.
Whisperin' Bob's mention of Paul Rogers and Robert Plant at the end is quite appropriate though. What would I give for a voice like that!
As for the cross between Janis Joplin and James Brown...you say that like it's a bad thing... 

Hey, I just googled the lyrics -- His skin is white but his soul is black apparently (it's not Wordsworth):

Black coffee is my name
Black coffee is not a thing
Black coffee freshly ground and fully packed
Hot black coffee boys
Black coffee
That's where it's at
Mean it!
Way back you all know
Since I don't know when
See I got to move on
Before I was 10
You see my skin is white
But my soul is black
So hot black coffee
That's where it's at
Black coffee
That's what I'm talkin' about boys
Black coffee
That's what I mean
Black coffee
Ooh! You've got to feel it in your hand
Black coffee
Hmm! Yer!
Black coffee
Well you hear that
Some black tea
Well it can't compare with me
That's right
Black tea well it's as good as
It's as good as
It's as good as it can be
But it's a cup of black coffee
That a working man needs to see yer
In America, well it's the land of the free
You can get what you want if you've got some do re me
Travelling far and I work like a slave
Now how can you get and you know I get L.A.
I get me a job and I build me a place
I got a spit of black coffee
Oh! How good it tastes!
I said a dime is all it costs in the states
For a cup of black coffee
How good it tastes!
Black coffee
Alright
Black coffee
Oh!
Black coffee
It's what I want now
It's what I need
Black coffee
To suit my soul
To suit my soul now
Black coffee
It's what I want
It's what I need
Black coffee
It's where it's at
It's where it's at
Black coffee
It's where it's at
It's where it's at


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Sooooo ... what was the name of the song again ? ? ?



devnulljp said:


> Black coffee is my name
> Black coffee is not a thing
> Black coffee freshly ground and fully packed
> Hot black coffee boys
> ...


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Sooooo ... what was the name of the song again ? ? ?


Something about coffee I believe...


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Humble Pie has been one of my fav bands of all time.
Rockin' The Fillmore is THE best live album of all time.(IMHO)
I saw them about six months before that album was released up in a football stadium in the Rogers Rd and Weston Rd area in west Toronto. Must have been 71' I think. It was the first in a series of concerts called Beggars Banquets.
All day show with the Pie on third last followed by Black Sabbath and Three Dog Night. The Pie absolutely blew away everyone on the bill that day. Almost no one in the stadium knew anything about them. When I was was walking out after the show that was all anyone was talking about....Humble Pie.
BTW....Peter Frampton was the lead guitar player that day. He left the band shortly after. 
I think I must have seen them 4-5 times total.
Stevie Marriott .......possibly the best white singer of all time me thinks.
Also kudos to the rhythm section of Jerry Shirley and Greg Ridley.

cheers
Pete


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rocking the Filmore is a classic.

Steve Marriot is one of my favourite rock singers of all time.

30 days in the hole
I dont' need no Doctor
Stone cold fever


Awesome.sdsre

Oh, and no I have never seen that clip.

Thank you for posting it.

Again, what a freaking voice.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow..that sounded like one kick ass show! I too was lucky to see Humble Pie back in the very early 80s'. They were backing up Blue Oyster Cult in Detroit. They stole the show from BOC. And this is coming from a huge BOC fan!


faracaster said:


> Humble Pie has been one of my fav bands of all time.
> Rockin' The Fillmore is THE best live album of all time.(IMHO)
> I saw them about six months before that album was released up in a football stadium in the Rogers Rd and Weston Rd area in west Toronto. Must have been 71' I think. It was the first in a series of concerts called Beggars Banquets.
> All day show with the Pie on third last followed by Black Sabbath and Three Dog Night. The Pie absolutely blew away everyone on the bill that day. Almost no one in the stadium knew anything about them. When I was was walking out after the show that was all anyone was talking about....Humble Pie.
> ...


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Rocking the Filmore is a classic.
> 
> Steve Marriot is one of my favourite rock singers of all time.
> 
> ...


The Old Grey Whistle test was a great show...it was _the_ music show in the UK for decades -- that's how I found that clip, just scouring for old OGWT clips. In the 80s, the Tube with Jools Holland kinda picked up the torch, live music by live bands, no lip synching allowed. Jools is still going strong in the UK, with the same kind of format, but OGWT was the best IMO.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> The Old Grey Whistle test was a great show...it was _the_ music show in the UK for decades -- that's how I found that clip, just scouring for old OGWT clips. In the 80s, the Tube with Jools Holland kinda picked up the torch, live music by live bands, no lip synching allowed. Jools is still going strong in the UK, with the same kind of format, but OGWT was the best IMO.


I've got a couple of Best of Old Grey Whistle Test DVD's. That Pie clip is on one of them. Very cool stuff.
Pete


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> The Old Grey Whistle test was a great show...it was _the_ music show in the UK for decades -- that's how I found that clip, just scouring for old OGWT clips. In the 80s, the Tube with Jools Holland kinda picked up the torch, live music by live bands, no lip synching allowed. Jools is still going strong in the UK, with the same kind of format, but OGWT was the best IMO.


Yeah I'm familiar with TOGWT but have only seen a few exerpts. Sadly over here we had to watch stuff like American Bandstand which was pretty much all sync'd.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Did you miss The Midnight Special, Don Kirschner's Rock Concert, or Night Music?


Don Kirschners Rock Concert was ok but we didn't get it often. So was The New Music.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Don Kirschners Rock Concert was ok but we didn't get it often. So was The New Music.


When it was airing. The New Music was about as hip as you could get. Always enjoyed that show.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> When it was airing. The New Music was about as hip as you could get. Always enjoyed that show.


Oh the New Music was it! I lived in Small Town Canada (No FM radio or cable tv) So that's where I got to hear all manner of new and Cool things. 

But back to the clip, that was very Groovy and dude can sing!! Lots's of soul there....


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Rocking the Filmore is a classic.
> 
> Steve Marriot is one of my favourite rock singers of all time.
> 
> ...


 
I heard that Jimmy Page was inquiring about grabbing Steve as the vocalist for Led Zeppelin in the early days but Steve's manager (Don Arden) threatened to break his legs!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> I heard that Jimmy Page was inquiring about grabbing Steve as the vocalist for Led Zeppelin in the early days but Steve's manager (Don Arden) threatened to break his legs!



Marriot was every bit as good as Plant. Of course we're so used to hearing Plant's voice in Zep that anything else would sound off

That's evidenced by the geneal lack of acceptance of Paul Rogers in Queen, in spite of his obvious talent and taste.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Marriot was every bit as good as Plant. Of course we're so used to hearing Plant's voice in Zep that anything else would sound off
> 
> That's evidenced by the geneal lack of acceptance of Paul Rogers in Queen, in spite of his obvious talent and taste.


Yes, there are certain bands that the singer is absolutely key. Queen was one of them. It just wont work without Freddie.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> I heard that Jimmy Page was inquiring about grabbing Steve as the vocalist for Led Zeppelin in the early days but Steve's manager (Don Arden) threatened to break his legs!


Would have been worth it though


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Funny .... I was lounging "out back" yesterday listening to the radio and this tune comes on. My neighbour's mowing his lawn so I'm not hearing it all that well but I can hear the voice and I'm thinking ..... man - that sounds like Marriot but I can't place the tune. So I get my ear up to the radio and it's Janis singing Ball & Chain at Woodstock. Uncanny how close their two voices could sound (and a heck of a performance in itself).


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

For the longest time Paul Rodgers was at the top of my favourite singer list, but in the last while he's been trumped by Steve Marriott. Free will always be one of my favourite bands but the "restrained" Rodgers delivery lacks excitement after awhile. Rodgers is a guy who doesn't change it up much either - basically what you hear on the studio version is what he does on stage. That was actually Jimmy Page's complaint about working with Paul in The Firm.

I've been on such a Humble Pie kick lately!

"Rockin' The Fillmore" is frickin' fantastic but I'd have to say my favourite studio album is the 1970 self-titled A&M album. "One Eyed Trouser Snake Rhumba" and "Red Light Mama Red Hot" are my textbook examples of great guitar tone. Grooves like crazy, that rhythm section of Jerry Shirley and Greg Ridley was one of the best in hard rock. Frampton was such an original and inventive soloist, too. I sort of prefer the "balls-out" approach the band had in the Clem Clempson years but Frampton's playing was so much more interesting.

Jim


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wooooow! I never heard about them before! That's incredible! Really love it! Lookin' for buying the album right now!!!!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Yes, there are certain bands that the singer is absolutely key. Queen was one of them. It just wont work without Freddie.


Well it works for me (I prefer Rogers) but most people would agree with you.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Wooooow! I never heard about them before! That's incredible! Really love it! Lookin' for buying the album right now!!!!!


I love it!! isn't that just why I come here? I've learned so much more about things I may never have heard of before.

Cheers!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Oddly enough, I saw Pineapple Express this weekend and they used "The Fixer" from "Smokin' " in the film. I was wiggling around in seat and groovin' to it. My girlfriend leaned over and asked what I was so excited about. I said, "it's The Pie baby". She didn't get it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Yes, there are certain bands that the singer is absolutely key. Queen was one of them. It just wont work without Freddie.


I agree. I dont really know why Queen hired a singer with limited range (almost no upper register) like Paul, when Freddie's signature was his range.
As odd of a combo as it was, George Michael IMO was a much better fit with Queen at Freddie's tribute concert in the early 90's. Enough of his own style yet not a great departure from the Queen "sound". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c7x2JD_j-0
Paul is lucky the rest of the band has enough vocal talent to fill in areas that he couldnt handle:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWGU-umXlCQ&feature=related


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I agree. I dont really know why Queen hired a singer with limited range (almost no upper register) like Paul, when Freddie's signature was his range.
> As odd of a combo as it was, George Michael IMO was a much better fit with Queen at Freddie's tribute concert in the early 90's. Enough of his own style yet not a great departure from the Queen "sound". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c7x2JD_j-0
> Paul is lucky the rest of the band has enough vocal talent to fill in areas that he couldnt handle:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWGU-umXlCQ&feature=related


Yeah Rogers is terrible, LOL.

You're either kidding or we hear things in substabntally different ways.

Comes down to taste I suppose, but I'm going to lean toward the tastes of May, Taylor and Deacon in their choice.

Having heard some live clips with this line up I hear no deficit. In fact I think Rogers is a better singer by a long shot and I'm a LONG time Queen fan. It's just difficult for people to accept change.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Yeah Rogers is terrible, LOL.
> 
> You're either kidding or we hear things in substabntally different ways.
> 
> ...


Dont be so defensive. I never said he was terrible. But I dont think he's a good fit at all for Queen. As to who their preference is, we'll never know if Paul was their first choice or not. Theres a business aspect that gets considered after all.
And yes, I think at least as far as Queen concerned, we must be hearing things very differently


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> He may be a better singer, but IMHO Freddie Mercury is the gold standard for "Rock & Roll Front Man". David Lee Roth, Axl Rose, etc, have all learned from, but pale in comparison to, the finest Rock 'n' Roll showman ever to cut a mic stand in half.
> 
> I think it's telling that sometimes we hear far too much with our eyes, and when the spectacle doesn't meet our expectations we look for what is different, and decide that "different" = "wrong". Eyes closed I have no problem with Paul Rogers in any band. For the whole package......Freddie beats 'em all, even Elvis.
> 
> I dare say Freddie is the better songwriter in a showdown with Paul Rogers.



I would definitely conced that Mercury was a better showman and yes, we, or at least most of us, do hear too much with our eyes. I see evidence of that on a daily basis.

Better songwriter, yes maybe marginally. As I said I have been a Queen fan since WAAAY back and still enjoy a number of their albums.

It's apples and oranges. As far as tone goes I'll take Rogers.

Check out the clips from the recent concert celebrating Nelson Mandella's birthday. Rogers did a fantastic job singing the old Queen tunes. No range issues whatsoever IMO.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Dont be so defensive. I never said he was terrible. But I dont think he's a good fit at all for Queen. As to who their preference is, we'll never know if Paul was their first choice or not. Theres a business aspect that gets considered after all.
> And yes, I think at least as far as Queen concerned, we must be hearing things very differently


"I dont really know why Queen hired a singer with limited range (almost no upper register) like Paul, "


Based on this statement I think I was fairly reseved in my response.

I'm sure May and company could have gopne the Journey route and hired a tribute singer but I think they showed more class and taste by going with someone totally different but equally talented.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll be the first to admit that I haven't listened to much Free or Bad Company (other that the 'hits'), but I never rated Paul Rodgers in the same vocal category as Freddie Mercury. I always thought of Mercury as having more range and a much stronger voice than Rodgers. When I get home I'll have a look for some Youtube clips with Rodgers - maybe I've been mis-judging him all along.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> "I dont really know why Queen hired a singer with limited range (almost no upper register) like Paul, "
> 
> 
> *Based on this statement I think I was fairly reseved in my response*.
> ...


Ahhh.... I see. No, it was a little over-reactive 

It wasnt meant as a shot at Paul, just an observation. I'm not sure if you have any vocal training, but different vocalists have different ranges, 2,3,4 octaves and a very few a little more than that (think Mariah Carey). There's also basses, baritones, tenors etc. Plus as you age, you lose some of those high notes. Even Geoff Tate (who had a huge range in his day, probably 4 and half octaves) cant hit the high notes like he once did. Pauls natural range is very different from Freddie's, plus Freddie would extend his range "artificially" by singing in falsetto (which I cant see Paul wanting to do). Frankly, I'm glad because very FEW singers can pull off falsetto without sounding like a cheesy '50s doo *** band. Freddie was one of them. Paul Stanley might be another.

So I stand by my statement. I just think Paul has more in common with Joe Cocker vocally than he does Freddie Mercury. I'm sure lots would consider that a compliment. So not all vocalists are created equal (technically speaking). But what your ear likes, is completely another story. I'll say one thing, Paul sure sounds a heck of a lot more masculine then Freddie 
A 4+ octave singer may be technically better, but it doesnt mean they'd be a fit in every band (and the converse might be true as well). Kinda like putting EVH in the Stones so he could play the solo from "beat it" in every song. 
BB King sure as heck doesnt have a 4 octave range and I'm sure could careless, same with his fans. Freddies fans are likely to be a little different though.

Paul may do well with Queen for the new stuff that they write together with his vocal style in mind, but IMO he was a somewhat odd choice for the Freddie covers. A bit like Sammy Hagar in Van Halen, also not known for a huge range. 
Maybe Queen hired Paul planning for a new recording direction in the future.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Ahhh.... I see. No, it was a little over-reactive
> 
> It wasnt meant as a shot at Paul, just an observation. I'm not sure if you have any vocal training, but different vocalists have different ranges, 2,3,4 octaves and a very few a little more than that. There's also basses, baritones, tenors etc. Plus as you age, you lose some of those high notes. Even Geoff Tate (who had a huge range in his day, probably 4 and half octaves) cant hit the high notes like he once did. Pauls natural range is very different from Freddie's, plus Freddie would extend his range "artificially" by singing in falsetto (which I cant see Paul wanting to do). Frankly, I'm glad because very FEW singers can pull off falsetto without sounding like a cheesy '50s doo *** band. Freddie was one of them. Paul Stanley might be another.
> 
> ...


LOL, thanks for the lesson. I'm more or less familiar with vocal ranges. I won't recite my curriculum vitae but I have some experience and training.

Rogers' range is a bit wider than you may think, but range is not the only measure by which a singer should be judged as you have stated above.

It comes down to taste and if I had to choose between Queen with a Freddy clone or with for instance, George Michael, regardless of his range, I choose Rogers any day of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

faracaster said:


> Oddly enough, I saw Pineapple Express this weekend and they used "The Fixer" from "Smokin' " in the film. I was wiggling around in seat and groovin' to it. My girlfriend leaned over and asked what I was so excited about. I said, "it's The Pie baby". She didn't get it.


Really good action/stoners movie!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Frampton and Marriot in the same band. What a team.


:rockon2::bow::rockon:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Just got Rockin' the Filmore cd! So goooooddddd!! Really love that voice and tone! He isn't that bad on a guitar!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Just got Rockin' the Filmore cd! So goooooddddd!! Really love that voice and tone! He isn't that bad on a guitar!


That's great! What a cool thread this turned out to be. I am so happy to see some people who have never heard of Humble Pie digging their music and LOL actually buying it. Ti-Ron...that is a classic! You gotta love the way Steve Marroitt sings the intro on "Are you Ready". God..that is amazing! Like I said in a earlier post...if you like that CD, do yourself a favour and get the CD "Smokin". My fav!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

To understand how truly great Marriott was you've gotta go back.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc-9cZ6iu6o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su6Z9RjpqdE


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Paul said:


> OK,
> 
> Maybe it's just me...but I've tried watching that "Black Coffee" vid a couple of times. Marriot has a cool tone to his voice, he's obviously having fun singing, (it's called playing music, not working music for a reason), but I just can't get past how inane the damn song is!
> 
> Even "Itchycoo Park" is only useful as a historical sidenote illustrating the sound of excessive flanging, IMNSHO.:smile:


Not my favorite either - I'd much rather hear the power of I Don't Need No Doctor or Four Day Creep but what is impressive about that video is how effortless Steve manages to pull off those vocals. I also kinda like the look on his face and the visual interchange with the black girls (oooooh can I say that?) - it's like they have a secret that they're not sharing ......


----------

